# Schwinn bolt on rim brake question



## ADReese (Nov 25, 2019)

Can the bolt on style rim brakes be used on a Springer fork or were they only for the blade fork?

Thanks


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 25, 2019)

ADReese said:


> Can the bolt on style rim brakes be used on a Springer fork or were they only for the blade fork?
> 
> Thanks



IT DEPENDS ON GETTING THE CORRECT MOUNTING BRACKETS 
FOR SPRING FORK ARMS VERSUS KNIFE BLADE FORKS. OTHERWISE
NO PROBLEM.


----------



## ADReese (Nov 25, 2019)

Sweet! So as long as the mounting brackets are curved for the fork tubes I should be good? Does the center pull assembly get in the way of the spring? Does anyone have any pics?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 25, 2019)

Springer Fork  - - - - - -YES !!     Like @WES PINCHOT  say's.......................It's all about the brackets !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 25, 2019)

I've got the Super wide handle bars ( 28" )    and the cable is a tad short for these....................splitter is slightly "Off Center"    ,  but still works just fine.      They have to be very secure ( The Clamps )       You'll like 'em !


----------



## ADReese (Nov 25, 2019)

Fantastic! Thank you very much for all of the great information.


----------



## spoker (Nov 26, 2019)

ADReese said:


> Fantastic! Thank you very much for all of the great information.



the round mounts for the tubular forks are round and have a set screw in the the side of the mount to prevent then from turning,harder to find than the flat blade mount,they have black pads that are harder than canti brakes to stop bikg crusiers,i think bike bones has some nos ones, the should say schwinn on them,i posted all the info long ago,thry are listed in the early catalogs as accessories


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 26, 2019)

I have a few available.


----------



## Robertk (Dec 3, 2019)

Does anyone have a copy of the actual dealer instructions for installing the bolt on cantilever brakes (for blade forks)?


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 3, 2019)

I have one set of these.  They seem rare and work well.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 8, 2019)

I wonder if you could use the tube brackets to put 
the brakes on the seat stays for rear brakes.


----------



## cowglide (Nov 4, 2020)

ABC Services said:


> I have a few available.



sent pm


----------

